# Delayed gyno from super DMZ?



## ATyler (Mar 31, 2011)

So I ran super DMZ only in december 4 weeks at 30mg ed. I am starting to think I am getting some delayed gyno. I had no symptoms of gyno while taking dmz but now my right nipple quite often is itchy/sore. Its kinda starting to worry me. Another weird thing is when I was on pct of clomid like three weeks in outta no where that same nipple got all swollen but went back to normal a few hours later. What do you guys think?


----------



## brato (Mar 31, 2011)

You should always have nolva/clomid around for times like these, if it really is a flare up, or you're too paranoid about it.

Take 3 weeks of clomid, you should be right as rain in like 4-6 days.


----------



## Typo (Mar 31, 2011)

brato said:


> You should always have nolva/clomid around for times like these, if it really is a flare up, or you're too paranoid about it.
> 
> Take 3 weeks of clomid, you should be right as rain in like 4-6 days.


This but I haven't heard of it being delayed before.


----------



## slow-90lx (Mar 31, 2011)

Typo said:


> This but I haven't heard of it being delayed before.



I had delayed gyno after a cycle of a couple compounds. Seemed it appeared a few weeks after pct (4 weeks of clomid) Used nolva and letro, took care of it.  

Nips were sore and itchy and swollen.  Now I just keep those items on hand in case of any future issues.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 31, 2011)

Typo said:


> This but I haven't heard of it being delayed before.



Delayed gyno is more common then you may think. I hope it never happens to me.


----------



## GMO (Apr 1, 2011)

Aromasin is extremely effective in knocking out estro rebound.  Run it for 4 weeks @ 25/25/12.5/12.5, and you should be right as rain.  SERMs do nothing to get rid of the circulating estrogen in your body.  They only block the estrogen from binding to the receptors.  AI's like Aromasin actually lower the amount of E2 circulating in your bloodstream.

Funny thing is that on paper the ingredients in SUPER DMZ should not aromatize to estrogen.  That being said, I have read of many reports of Superdrol causing gyno post cycle.  It probably has to do with the low T post cycle throwing off the Test:E2 ratio.


----------



## brato (Apr 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> Aromasin is extremely effective in knocking out estro rebound. Run it for 4 weeks @ 25/25/12.5/12.5, and you should be right as rain. SERMs do nothing to get rid of the circulating estrogen in your body. They only block the estrogen from binding to the receptors. AI's like Aromasin actually lower the amount of E2 circulating in your bloodstream.
> 
> Funny thing is that on paper the ingredients in SUPER DMZ should not aromatize to estrogen. That being said, I have read of many reports of Superdrol causing gyno post cycle. It probably has to do with the low T post cycle throwing off the Test:E2 ratio.


 
But a SERM would still be effective here to help/let you recover?
Right? By blocking, and letting natty test take over?

Do I have it right?


----------



## GMO (Apr 1, 2011)

brato said:


> But a SERM would still be effective here to help/let you recover?
> Right? By blocking, and letting natty test take over?
> 
> Do I have it right?



Yes, you are correct. A SERM is absolutely necessary in PCT along with an AI to help your natty Test production kick back into gear.


----------



## brato (Apr 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, you are correct. A SERM is absolutely necessary in PCT along with an AI to help your natty Test production kick back into gear.


 
Oh yeah, I'm aware on the PCT. As far as this particular situation tho..

A SERM being equally effective?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2011)

ATyler said:


> So I ran super DMZ only in december 4 weeks at 30mg ed. I am starting to think I am getting some delayed gyno. I had no symptoms of gyno while taking dmz but now my right nipple quite often is itchy/sore. Its kinda starting to worry me. Another weird thing is when I was on pct of clomid like three weeks in outta no where that same nipple got all swollen but went back to normal a few hours later. What do you guys think?


 

The Clomid is the likely cause. It raises T which aromatizes to E2. You likely had a bit too high E2 once the Clomid stopped. Running an aromatase inhibitor directly after the Clomid is the best course of action. 

IronMagLabs has a very powerful AI called e-control that works like Aromasin. I would advise you run some e-control and always keep an AI and SERM on hand for future issues.

E-Control Rx??? - Anti-Estrogen


----------



## slow-90lx (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone else I know ran dymethazine and developed gyno. His pct was otc, and forgot what he ran to get rid of it. The whole point being dymethazine has caused gyno in other people before. A couple people reported it when iforce first released it.


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am also going to run DMZ in a month or so and alot of these same guys have given out standing advice.Can you guys point me to an easy to understand book that would be helpful to me so I dont have to bug you guys so much.


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 1, 2011)

The advice was great even though my last comment now that I read it makes it seem like it wasnt hope I didnt burn any bridges


----------



## brato (Apr 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The Clomid is the likely cause. It raises T which aromatizes to E2. You likely had a bit too high E2 once the Clomid stopped. Running an aromatase inhibitor directly after the Clomid is the best course of action.


 
Crystal clear. Thank you.


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 1, 2011)

ran it twice,never happened with me bro.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> IronMagLabs has a very powerful AI called e-control that works like Aromasin. I would advise you run some e-control and always keep an AI and SERM on hand for future issues.
> 
> E-Control Rx??? - Anti-Estrogen



Unforutnately E-control Rx is out of stock, its in reformulation using 6-OXO instead of ATD, the ETA on it is 5-6 weeks.


----------



## ATyler (Apr 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> Unforutnately E-control Rx is out of stock, its in reformulation using 6-OXO instead of ATD, the ETA on it is 5-6 weeks.


 
Damn thats ok though hopefully any day now I should recieve some aromasin


----------



## GMO (Apr 3, 2011)

ATyler said:


> So I ran super DMZ only in december 4 weeks at 30mg ed. I am starting to think I am getting some delayed gyno. I had no symptoms of gyno while taking dmz but now my right nipple quite often is itchy/sore. Its kinda starting to worry me. Another weird thing is when I was on pct of clomid like three weeks in outta no where that same nipple got all swollen but went back to normal a few hours later. What do you guys think?




You'll be lucky if that is the extent of your problems since you started AAS so young.  If memory serves me correct, you are like 19-20, yes?


----------



## bknoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

GMO said:


> Aromasin is extremely effective in knocking out estro rebound.  Run it for 4 weeks @ 25/25/12.5/12.5, and you should be right as rain.  SERMs do nothing to get rid of the circulating estrogen in your body.  They only block the estrogen from binding to the receptors.  AI's like Aromasin actually lower the amount of E2 circulating in your bloodstream.
> 
> Funny thing is that on paper the ingredients in SUPER DMZ should not aromatize to estrogen.  That being said, I have read of many reports of Superdrol causing gyno post cycle.  It probably has to do with the low T post cycle throwing off the Test:E2 ratio.


  that could be i ran it and never had any issues but i got my blood work done on DMZ cholesterol was low and my test was 16 so it shuts u down hard


----------



## bknoxx (Apr 3, 2011)

HeavyIron
IronMagLabs has a very powerful AI called e-control that works like Aromasin. I would advise you run some e-control and always keep an AI and SERM on hand for future issues.

E-Control Rx™ - Anti-Estrogen[/QUOTE]

 I use this on my cycle works very well ... Prince ur reformulating will it work the same ??
 good thing i got 2 bottles lol


----------

